
Constraints and Concepts - plq
https://en.cppreference.com/w/cpp/language/constraints
======
plq
Here's Bjarne Stroustrup's 28-page submission to the committee advocating
this:
[http://www.stroustrup.com/good_concepts.pdf](http://www.stroustrup.com/good_concepts.pdf)

Excerpt:

> My aim is to make

> • simple generic code as simple as non-generic code

> • more advanced generic code as easy to use and not that much more difficult
> to write.

> Concepts by themselves do not address the code organization difference; we
> still need to put templates into headers. However, that is addressed by
> modules [Rei16]. In a module, a template is represented as a typed abstract
> graph and to check a call of a template function using concepts only its
> interface (declaration) as provide by the module is needed.

